# Nike One Vapor



## RGDave (Apr 10, 2009)

Just a quick review of Nike One Vapor.







I got 2 x 2 trial packs of these for my birthday....(from American Golf Â£2.90).

These are a soft-ish ball aimed at players with a medium swing speed and labelled on the packet as being "for the skilled player   "

Here's the page at Nike

http://www.nike.com/nikegolf/europe/index.htm?resetGlobalID=true

I'm not a big fan of Nike, but have used the speed/feel ball before and one or two old models.

These are a very good ball i.m.o. Superior (also i.m.o.) to Wilson Staff Dx2 and many distance balls available. I liked the soft-ish feel but haven't quite got used to the quiet sound of the face compared to the distinctive "ting" of a 2-piece distance ball. Although they launched of the face and I thought "hmm, not great" the results were rather impressive. I hit a few great drives and squeezed 240 with a 3 wood off one tee (paced out at 237).

They are quoted as retailing at Â£30 per dozen. A quick look on t'internet reveals that you can get them for under Â£25, could be worth a go....acceptably soft around the greens (but nowhere near a Pro V or Z-Star, or presumably the genuine Nike One) but surprisingly long off the tee and not costly with crazy side-spin off wayward drives.

Give 'em a go...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 10, 2009)

Cheers for that Dave. I saw the advert from AG about the 2ball sleeve and was thinking about trying them out anyway. I'm still trying to get through the Nike Ones I got from GM at Christmas. Isn't it always the way though, when you have a sudden influx of balls (presents, prizes etc) your game picks up and you don't lose any. I'm playing my Srixon tomorrow for the 4th consecutive round (I'll retire it into the practice bag if it survives). Even the one I carved OB on 18 was only just out in the end (I went to make sure it hadn't bounced down in the trees back into play) and so was findable.


----------



## RGDave (Apr 10, 2009)

They are cheap on the 2 ball trial pack....with the strange v.a.t. business, they were Â£2.87 or something silly.

I don't know if AG will let you buy a dozen, I s'pose it depends on their attitude to an obvious trial pack.

Interestingly, talking of good distance, I GIR'd the S.I. 1 today and normally come up 20 yards short with driver-5 wood....it wasn't dry/running either....


----------



## andiritchie (Apr 11, 2009)

After reading this i went out myself and spent 3 quid of my hard earned on a pack.

Pretty decent too,a little firmer than what i used to and gave a really really high flight,oh and these do spin nice on short wedges 

Just how far do these things go,1st hole par 5 i had 240 to the green so took rescue just to get it up there,the ball just didnt stop,missed the green but green high

Not for me these balls but are well worth a try for slower swings with the added spin control around the greens


----------



## RGDave (Apr 11, 2009)

Just how far do these things go,1st hole par 5 i had 240 to the green so took rescue just to get it up there,the ball just didnt stop,missed the green but green high

Not for me these balls but are well worth a try for slower swings with the added spin control around the greens
		
Click to expand...

Interesting....I'm glad you tried them.

I had quite a few surprises with these today.

The good surprises, reached the S.I. 1 and 2 with 3 wood, 5 wood (can't normally get on with driver, 5 wood)....I can get within 10 yards usually, so that's 15-20 yards more with a 3w off the tee!!! AMAZING.... 

I dispensed with 420 yards of our "longest" par 5 with slightly mis-hit Driver, decent rescue   

Left myself 145-ish, reached for my 7 iron, and didn't have it!! didn't reach with an 8, made bogey....

The best of all (but also the worst) was a 200 yard up-hill par 3. I always hit a 5 wood and trickle on (equivalent to 210-220??).....today.....couldn't find the ball. I'd run out of golf course. Thankfully it was against the fence, in bounds, took a penalty and got up n down for a 4.....

i.m.o. FOR A MEDIUM SWING SPEED (and maybe a fast one too!) THESE BALLS GO FAR!!!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 11, 2009)

WHat are they like around the greens though. Is there sufficient control. How do they feel off the putter


----------



## RGDave (Apr 11, 2009)

No problems chipping and pitching, as expected, just need to hit the Vokey a bit harder - which is true with any ball!

Putting...hmm...hard to say. I'm using a newly fitted putter and style of grip (the hands, as well as the actual club grip) and the flags were set for a major comp' so I couldn't fairly compare.

The problem today was that 16/18 were around the edges and from the other side of the green (where I seemed to be!) I couldn't risk attacking anything, so mostly lagged them all.

Nice off the agsi though, similar to Dx2.....not pingy like a distance ball.


----------



## andiritchie (Apr 12, 2009)

Take what i said about them back

Todays comp shot 66 gross using the vapors

66 2 under par and i didnt win haha thats golf,best gross though

Good balls


----------



## RGDave (Apr 12, 2009)

66 2 under par and i didnt win haha thats golf,best gross though

Good balls
		
Click to expand...

Nice result! Best gross score = best player on the day in the whole club.....wow!


----------



## bobmac (Apr 20, 2009)

66?....... Ya duffer   
Good knock, well played


----------



## andiritchie (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks i had a few good weeks now play off 7.2 

Hope i can keep it up


----------

